# NZXT Kraken M22 defekt?



## D0cR3nz (13. August 2020)

Aloha zusammen,


leider ist mir die Tage aufgefallen das mein Ryzen 3600 bei gemütlich warmen 70 grad im idle schlummert.

Kein OC, CPU taktet im idle auf 200-300 Mhz runter, auch die Spannung geht auf 1 volt runter...so weit so gut.

Dennoch bekomme ich wahnsinnig hohe Temps.. im idle so um die 70 und beim spielen gute 90 grad.


- Neue WLP aufgetragen (mx-4)
- AiO sitzt bombenfest und korrekt auf der CPU
- Lüfter dreht einwandfrei
- Pumpe läuft auf max bei 3200 rpm
- Kein Rattern oder ähnliches zu hören


Ein schlauch ist heiß, der andere kalt.. ergo scheint sie ja was zu machen...
Der Radiator hingegen ist kalt... nur ganz oben ein wenig lauwarm...

Jemand eine Idee?


LG


----------



## Nathenhale (14. August 2020)

Das Klingt um ehrlich zu sein nach einer Kaputten Pumpe bzw. irgendwas verhindert hier den Durchfluss. Könnte natürlich eine verstopfte Leitung bzw Radi sein.


----------



## IICARUS (14. August 2020)

Wie alt ist die AIO? Und lief sie zuvor anders und gut?

Die meisten AIOs haben Radiatoren aus Aluminium und das reagiert mit dem verbauten Kupfer und die Finnen auf dem CPU-Block oxidieren hier mit der Zeit sehr gerne. Zwar wird Korrosionsschutz in der Kühlflüssigkeit verwendet, aber dieses zögert das ganze nur raus und kann es dennoch nicht gänzlich verhindert.

Setzt sich der Kühler zu dann ist der Durchfluss gehemmt und dann kommt das Wasser auch nicht mehr gut zum Radiator. Eine AIO ist in diesem Sinn auch Wartungsfrei weil nachdem sie an Kühlleistung verliert das Wartungsfrei durch neu kauf einer neuen AIO zustande kommt.

Du kannst ja mal schauen ob du den Kühler zerlegt bekommt und ggf. vielleicht reinigen kannst.
Aber dann musst du neue Kühlflüssigkeit wie z.B. DP-Ultra von Aquacomputer  befüllen. Oder du kaufst die diesmal eine AIO ohne Aluminium und davon kenne ich nur die Alphacool AIOs dazu. Hinzu kommt noch das Alphacool Bauteile aus dem Custom Bereich verwendet und so alles jederzeit ersetzt und auch erweitert werden kann.


----------



## Nathenhale (14. August 2020)

Und die EK Kits sind glaube ich auch Kupfer bzw messing.
sehe gerade das sie das nicht sind ziemlich dreist für den Preis. Und dann auch noch Kupfer im CPU block nutzen. Das kann ja lustig werden .
außer im Upgrade kit da gibts dann wieder Kupfer 
EK-Classic Kit P360 D-RGB - Kits &#8211; EK Webshop


----------



## IICARUS (14. August 2020)

Kupfer ist ja ok, weil im allgemeinem alles aus Kupfer besteht. Anschlüsse und der CPU Block sind normalerweise auch aus Kupfer, auch wenn es manchmal vernickeltes Kupfer ist. Erst wenn Aluminium mit ins Kreislauf kommt ist es schlecht. Es gab aber mal EK Sets wo auch ein Radiator aus Aluminium mit dabei war, daher muss man da etwas beim kauf aufpassen. Aber in deinem Verlinkten Produkt von EK ist der Radiator aus Kupfer.

Natürlich ist dieser Starterset mit 300 Euro im Preis höher als Beispielsweise eine AIO von Alphacool mit der selben Größe des Radiator. Kühltechnisch hat man da keinerlei Vorteile da dann die Fläche der Radiatoren identisch wäre. Hinzu kommt noch das nicht jeder sich zutraut solch ein Custom Loop selbst zu verbauen und eine AIO bereits zusammengebaut ist.

Der Schlauch ist auch nicht der beste und sollte gegen einem mit wenig Weichmacher oder gar ohne Weichmacher ausgetauscht werden. Bei der Alphacool AIO ist nur der Nachteil das kein AGB mit verbaut wurde, aber sonst wäre die AIO identisch. Da alle Schläuche verschraubt sind wäre ein nachträgliches zwischen bauen eines AGB aber auch bei der AIO von Alphacool kein Problem. Die Pumpe von EK ist aber leistungsstärker, zumindest beim Befüllen ist diese von Vorteil.

Im allgemeinem ist das Set gut wenn jemand auch custom Wakü einsteigen möchte.
Alphacool verbaut neuerdings mit der neuen Version der Eisbaer auch Weichmacher freie Schläuche.


----------



## D0cR3nz (15. August 2020)

Lief ca 6 Monate einwandfrei ohne Probleme.
Wann genau der Defekt eintrat kann ich schwer sagen. 

Habe nun das RMA von NZXT in Anspruch genommen.
Zum glück hatte ich noch meinen alten Ben Nevis rumliegen gehabt. Der tut sein werk auch bestens.

Sobald Big Navi verfügbar ist werde ich eh zum Custom Loop wechseln.
ich belese mich auch fleißig zur Zeit 

Dennoch vielen dank für die tipps und ratschläge. 

LG


----------

